# high traffic door need help



## Coellio (Sep 12, 2010)

4 bathroom doors in a hotel they get a lot of traffic ,get scuff marks and dirty every 2 weeks needs repaint, they got me using a SWP water base satin finish this door has had over 20 coats. what would be the best material for those doors ? one that can be cleaned, I've been thinking auto, marine, etc... Material price is not a issue... these door must keep the same solid that needs matching. thanks


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Coellio said:


> 4 bathroom doors in a hotel they get a lot of traffic ,get scuff marks and dirty every 2 weeks needs repaint, they got me using a SWP water base satin finish this door has had over 20 coats. what would be the best material for those doors ? one that can be cleaned, I've been thinking auto, marine, etc... Material price is not a issue... thanks:blink:


Seems like a laminate finish would be the way to go.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Metal doors? CM20 Rapid dry gloss enamel. They also have an additional hardener that can be added. We have this on our doors at the shop. They get the crap beat out of them, and still look pretty good. Its a BM product. Im sure other companies have something similar.


----------



## Southfork (Nov 18, 2008)

Hit it with some bonding primer and slap a coat of oil base on it.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I paint at a nursing home, and have found SW water based epoxy has been working well. If the bottom of the door is the most problem, consider a stainless kick plate.


----------

